# We really are fighting a losing battle



## 123456789 (4 May 2016)

Why do we still have people posting things such as this:

"On the subject of road safety, I see now that the weather is improving we are once again subject to 1000’s of fat middle aged Bradley Wiggin’s wannabees in their silly plastic suits causing wholesale congestion on our roads. They are an absolute shower and should be made to have a form of ID on their little bikes so that they can be identified and prosecuted as required."

On local political blogs such as this: http://onlinefocus.org/?p=19334#comment-235218

Attitudes like this seem to be increasing and I worry it translates into how we get treated on the road.

I should just let it go but this type of thing really winds me up so I had to reply (all replies are moderated in advance and mine is awaiting moderation) 

Just wanted to vent a bit sorry


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 May 2016)

It's an opinion, don't worry about it. Whatever interest or hobby you have someone will want it banned or restricted. You only have to look at some of the posts on this or any forum to see that


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (4 May 2016)

Should organise a national drive to work day.

All cyclists use a car instead of a bicycle. And see how much congestion it really causes then


----------



## mythste (4 May 2016)

I remember thinking the other day to myself "Oh Lord! All these cycling accidents I'm hearing about these days! What on earth is going on?!"

I then realised that in the last year all I've done is subscribe to cycling related twitter accounts and browse cycling forums! It always seems worse than it is when you're immersed in it. 

Concentrate on being a good cyclist and enjoying the ride


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2016)

They have got a ( limited ) point. All the 'fair weather princesses' are starting to appear, and they do tend to ride like idiots, which gives everyone on a bike a bad name.


----------



## Garry A (4 May 2016)

I think the guy on the site probably didn't get the shiny bike he saw in mummy's catalogue when he was a wee boy and now doesn't want anyone else to have one now that he is a bitter, short sighted moronic adult.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 May 2016)

Plastic suits. How very futuristic.


----------



## rugby bloke (4 May 2016)

Weren't they banned by the IOC ??


----------



## Lee gg (4 May 2016)

As a cyclist (plastic suit wearer) and a driver I get too see/ hear both sides of this all the time. When I'm driving an see a cyclist in front especially going up a hill I want to slow down and watch them (hopefully struggle ) I get annoyed if they just fly up it its not fair.
Their is no need for idiot drivers but like aliens they are out there, my advice wear a camera.


----------



## outlash (4 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> What arrogant cobblers.



Although there is an element of truth to it, I'll tend to avoid my CC's club runs during July as they can be chaos during the tour. Same as tennis courts are rammed around Wimbledon.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2016)

outlash said:


> Although there is an element of truth to it, I'll tend to avoid my CC's club runs during July as they can be chaos during the tour. Same as tennis courts are rammed around Wimbledon.


That's about right.


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2016)

People moaning about too many (new) cyclists.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2016)

outlash said:


> Although there is an element of truth to it, I'll tend to avoid my CC's club runs during July as they can be chaos during the tour. Same as tennis courts are rammed around Wimbledon.


What about the fair weather princes then?


----------



## outlash (4 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> People moaning about too many (new) cyclists.



Not wishing to put words in anyone's mouth, but these aren't new riders IME. It's people who dust the bike down, pump the tyres up and turn up in their lycra finest expecting to be dragged round in the middle of a group so they can tell everyone they rode 50 miles on Sunday. I don't have a problem with that as such, but I'm not going to get my Sunday morning ruined by it so I avoid the whole mess. This summer I'm trying to organise some off road group rides so I can stay involved without risking my own life trying to keep everyone in a group in check.


----------



## screenman (4 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> They have got a ( limited ) point. All the 'fair weather princesses' are starting to appear, and they do tend to ride like idiots, which gives everyone on a bike a bad name.



Are you using an extra large broom today, as that is one hell of a sweeping statement or two.


----------



## screenman (4 May 2016)

outlash said:


> Not wishing to put words in anyone's mouth, but these aren't new riders IME. It's people who dust the bike down, pump the tyres up and turn up in their lycra finest expecting to be dragged round in the middle of a group so they can tell everyone they rode 50 miles on Sunday. I don't have a problem with that as such, but I'm not going to get my Sunday morning ruined by it so I avoid the whole mess. This summer I'm trying to organise some off road group rides so I can stay involved without risking my own life trying to keep everyone in a group in check.



So you are the one ripping up the countryside and getting all of us cyclist a bad name. In truth I could turn up at one of your clubs Sunday rides and you would not know me from Adam.


----------



## outlash (4 May 2016)

screenman said:


> In truth I could turn up at one of your clubs Sunday rides and you would not know me from Adam.



No, and nor would I care if you rode properly .


----------



## Innes (4 May 2016)

123456789 said:


> Why do we still have people posting things such as this:
> 
> "On the subject of road safety, I see now that the weather is improving we are once again subject to 1000’s of fat middle aged Bradley Wiggin’s wannabees in their silly plastic suits causing wholesale congestion on our roads. They are an absolute shower and should be made to have a form of ID on their little bikes so that they can be identified and prosecuted as required."
> 
> ...


You know what, I'll never profess to being an expert on anything but here's my ha'penny's worth. I guess you could put me in the large middle age category but I love taking the bike out and no one will ever take it away from me. In my limited experience of cycling I've seen enough and been on the receiving end of countless a******e drivers rants that I now only ever use cycle paths or when choosing a route I'll only use it if I know it a nice quiet road. I even go out in the car to recce new routes at different times off the day to gauge the weight of traffic and stay safe. This, imho, is necessary to enable me to keep fit and keep the extra pounds at bay, just like the do gooders keep telling us to do but it's the polar opposite of what I perceive about having the freedom to jump on the bike and take off for the day with no real plan. Maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree and I should buy a skateboard and hang out at the local bowl with the stoners.


----------



## screenman (4 May 2016)

outlash said:


> No, and nor would I care if you rode properly .



Now here we have the problem, you do not want to ride with cyclist who cannot ride as you say properly, well if everybody with years of experience of group riding like you felt the same where would the new guys learn.

One of the things I enjoyed when club riding a lot was helping new guys learn the ropes, massive satisfaction in seeing them come back each wee for more.


----------



## snorri (4 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> They have got a ( limited ) point. All the 'fair weather princesses' are starting to appear, and they do tend to ride like idiots, which gives everyone on a bike a bad name.


I take it you cycled out of the womb?


----------



## Markymark (4 May 2016)

There are more cars when it rains as fewer walk. This is a bigger problem as it creates greater congestion and pollution.


----------



## mythste (4 May 2016)

Garry A said:


> I think the guy on the site probably didn't get the shiny bike he saw in mummy's catalogue when he was a wee boy and now doesn't want anyone else to have one now that he is a bitter, short sighted moronic adult.



Or more likely just doesn't understand that for every one silly cyclist there are 100 or more perfectly competent ones! I'm a big believer in that being nice in these situations will do us so much better than a (sometimes totally justified) "fire with fire" approach. We're mostly such a kind, outgoing and fun community and we really need to tackle these views with a much more measured appraoch than I think is our natural, defensive, instinct to do.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2016)

outlash said:


> Not wishing to put words in anyone's mouth, but these aren't new riders IME. It's people who dust the bike down, pump the tyres up and turn up in their lycra finest expecting to be dragged round in the middle of a group so they can tell everyone they rode 50 miles on Sunday. I don't have a problem with that as such, but I'm not going to get my Sunday morning ruined by it so I avoid the whole mess. This summer I'm trying to organise some off road group rides so I can stay involved without risking my own life trying to keep everyone in a group in check.


Very true.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2016)

snorri said:


> I take it you cycled out of the womb?


It has been said.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Now here we have the problem, you do not want to ride with cyclist who cannot ride as you say properly, well if everybody with years of experience of group riding like you felt the same where would the new guys learn.
> 
> One of the things I enjoyed when club riding a lot was helping new guys learn the ropes, massive satisfaction in seeing them come back each wee for more.


Again, newbies who come along, and wish to listen / learn / improve are great.


----------



## outlash (4 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Now here we have the problem, you do not want to ride with cyclist who cannot ride as you say properly, well if everybody with years of experience of group riding like you felt the same where would the new guys learn.
> 
> One of the things I enjoyed when club riding a lot was helping new guys learn the ropes, massive satisfaction in seeing them come back each wee for more.



Well, as I posted up further up the thread, they're not new riders. They're quite happy to spend the colder months on the turbo, then when the sun comes out, they're out on the club runs, sitting in the middle of the group not taking a turn until they go bombing off when their targetted Strava segment is coming up. That's just one of my personal faves.
I've done more than my fair share of teaching the etiquette of group riding and will continue to do so happily. As after all, we've all been there. But when you see the same faces causing chaos between May-September year in, year out and you can't tell them otherwise then I'm not getting involved.


----------



## Mugshot (4 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> What arrogant cobblers.


I was going to reply myself but yours was far more eloquent, thank you.


----------



## screenman (4 May 2016)

User said:


> Can you not just ignore them and let them do their thing while you do yours?



What and having nothing to moan about.


----------



## outlash (4 May 2016)

User said:


> Can you not just ignore them and let them do their thing while you do yours?



I don't get involved with the wannabe racers anyway (and there's a few in the club) I tend to stick with the shorter slower group (mostly beginners), hence trying to do the off road runs during the summer. If that doesn't come to fruition then I'll ride on my own or with mates outside of the club. It's all good .


----------



## bozmandb9 (4 May 2016)

123456789 said:


> Why do we still have people posting things such as this:
> 
> "On the subject of road safety, I see now that the weather is improving we are once again subject to 1000’s of fat middle aged Bradley Wiggin’s wannabees in their silly plastic suits causing wholesale congestion on our roads. They are an absolute shower and should be made to have a form of ID on their little bikes so that they can be identified and prosecuted as required."
> 
> ...



I disagree with you, he is one but very sad individual, but I'd suggest if you're concerned, do what I did, write to theteam@onlinefocus.org and ask them to ban 'The Mighty Oz' and remove his comments.

There are many of us 'Bradley Wiggins wannabees in shiny plastic suits', and many more joining us each year! Haha!


----------



## bozmandb9 (4 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> They have got a ( limited ) point. All the 'fair weather princesses' are starting to appear, and they do tend to ride like idiots, which gives everyone on a bike a bad name.



Nice. So it's ok to be a cyclist, but not ok unless you cycle all weathers. Presumably it's really bad to start cycling too, in case you might 'ride like an idiot' So not just drivers who hate cyclists eh. Love this forum sometimes.


----------



## mythste (4 May 2016)

bozmandb9 said:


> Nice. So it's ok to be a cyclist, but not ok unless you cycle all weathers. Presumably it's really bad to start cycling too, in case you might 'ride like an idiot' So not just drivers who hate cyclists eh. Love this forum sometimes.



I fear you have missed the point. 

Riding like an idiot is never okay. Winter miles or otherwise.


----------



## Milkfloat (4 May 2016)

I tend to ride more with the club in summer than winter. That is not because I don't ride in winter, but because I don't like standing around getting cold and I don't drink coffee. I actually ride more in winter than summer, which a lot of people in the club don't know or probably care. As long as at the start of summer there are some keen faces and some good banter then I am happy.


----------



## bozmandb9 (4 May 2016)

mythste said:


> I fear you have missed the point.
> 
> Riding like an idiot is never okay. Winter miles or otherwise.



I agree, but was replying to what I perceive to be a prejudice against riders who do not conform to what certain forum members feel riders should be, and the judgement pronounced on people who do not necessarily ride year round. 

What would be the point or rationale in the disparaging reference to 'fair weather princesses'. Who declared that not riding in the rain/ wind/ cold makes one less worthy? Is this an attitude we feel it is good to promote? Should we hate on all cyclists who don't go out in the wind and rain? Should they perhaps be banned from the roads, or at least the forum, for not being macho or 'utility' enough?


----------



## martint235 (4 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> They have got a ( limited ) point. All the 'fair weather princesses' are starting to appear, and they do tend to ride like idiots, which gives everyone on a bike a bad name.


I've liked an RR post. I feel the need for a shower with some wire wool.

However I'm with him on this. There are some complete numpties on bikes. These attitudes, although entirely wrong, are merely re-inforced by the RLJers etc who ride bikes like complete daffodils.


----------



## Bollo (4 May 2016)

Going back to the OP, what battle am I supposed to be fighting? I haven't declared war on anybody since Paul Robey in the infants. Just because an opinion there to read on the interbob doesn't make it relevant, fair, insightful or even sane. The Internet is a refuse heap of opinions. 

Just my opinion like


----------



## Moodyman (4 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4265055, member: 43827"]Wot's an RLJer?[/QUOTE]

Red light jumper


----------



## snorri (4 May 2016)

Moodyman said:


> Red light jumper


Knit your own.....


----------



## 400bhp (4 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4264554, member: 45"]There's another aspect to this, and that's the fact that some people will live out parts of their character on social media they wouldn't dream of displaying in real life.

I have one particular friend who I've had great times with on holiday and doing family stuff. On social media he's a complete idiot, so much so that I refuse to have him as a friend on FB. He's a completely different, intolerant and bigoted and personality on there. If I only knew him on there I'd have nothing to do with him.[/QUOTE]

That reads a bit "Fight Club" if you get my drift.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2016)

bozmandb9 said:


> Nice. So it's ok to be a cyclist, but not ok unless you cycle all weathers. Presumably it's really bad to start cycling too, in case you might 'ride like an idiot' So not just drivers who hate cyclists eh. Love this forum sometimes.


Don't get your panties in a bunch poppet. I'm not talking about new riders, who haven't quite 'got it' yet. I'm talking about the same old 'repeat offenders' who turn up at this time of year, and ride like idiots. I love people who try to start Strawman arguments on forums.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> I hope you suggested solving the problem by putting each cyclist in a car instead.



...pedal powered cars! You may have something there


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2016)

*The Mighty Oz*
Wednesday, May 4, 2016 at 03:05


Dear Wiggins Wannabees, not sure if you are all allowed, or old enough, to drive a car but just to let you know, I have to have compulsory 3rd party insurance, I have to take a two part test to prove my competence on the road and then have to submit my car for a yearly check to prove that it’s roadworthy. I believe the only criteria for a cyclist is to be able to fit into a garishly coloured silly plastic suit and then ride like an idiot oblivious to the other road users.


Going off the name, does this knobhead come from Australia i wonder? Cyclists are treat like shite in "OZ". If he is from there, he wants to feck off back, or learn some manners!


----------



## Globalti (5 May 2016)

123456789 said:


> Why do we still have people posting things such as this:
> 
> "On the subject of road safety, I see now that the weather is improving we are once again subject to 1000’s of fat middle aged Bradley Wiggin’s wannabees in their silly plastic suits causing wholesale congestion on our roads. They are an absolute shower and should be made to have a form of ID on their little bikes so that they can be identified and prosecuted as required."
> 
> ...



Stop worrying about idiots like that. The world is full of ill-educated and ill-considered comment now thanks to the limitless opportunities for verbal and emotional incontinence afforded by social media. Before Twatter and blogs etc. idiots would have had to write to a newspaper and somebody with a brain would have edited their verbal dysentery.


----------



## bozmandb9 (5 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch poppet. I'm not talking about new riders, who haven't quite 'got it' yet. I'm talking about the same old 'repeat offenders' who turn up at this time of year, and ride like idiots. *I love people who try to start Strawman arguments on forums*.


[QUOTE 4264554, member: 45"]*There's another aspect to this, and that's the fact that some people will live out parts of their character on social media they wouldn't dream of displaying in real life. *

I have one particular friend who I've had great times with on holiday and doing family stuff. *On social media he's a complete idiot*, so much so that I refuse to have him as a friend on FB. He's a completely different, intolerant and bigoted and personality on there. If I only knew him on there I'd have nothing to do with him.[/QUOTE]

Must be great to be self appointed judge and jury of other cyclists, and chief patroniser on Cyclechat. I think what you're saying, honeybunch, in the highlighted section is that you love to try to wind people up from behind the safety of your computer screen. Just like some drivers from within the safety of their tin box. ;-)


----------



## Mugshot (5 May 2016)

Nice, a Mexican standoff!!


----------



## Garry A (5 May 2016)

Why do most posts on here turn into senseless bickering and point scoring? It really does make people not want to bother contributing and gets a bit boring.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 May 2016)

Garry A said:


> Why do most posts on here turn into senseless bickering and point scoring? .


No they don't!


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> No they don't!


That's a contradiction, I came here for an argument.


----------



## Dec66 (5 May 2016)

Yesterday I was riding home from work, pootling along Red Lodge Road, through Park Langley Golf Course, probably doing about 22mph.

Coming in the opposite direction, and being the only car in the vicinity, was an individual in an open topped Mazda, who honked his horn at me in order to ostentatiously point that I should be using the shared pedestrian/cycle path, strewn with mulch and other crap off the trees, on the other side of the road (his side).

Needless to say, my response was not along the lines of "good point, well made".


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> That's a contradiction, I came here for an argument.


No you didn't, _you nobber._
Any better?


----------



## 123456789 (5 May 2016)

Garry A said:


> Why do most posts on here turn into senseless bickering and point scoring? It really does make people not want to bother contributing and gets a bit boring.





Racing roadkill said:


> That's a contradiction, I came here for an argument.





Dogtrousers said:


> No you didn't, _you nobber._
> Any better?



No one comes on here to bicker and argue or score points so there, have that and that is 1-0 to me.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 May 2016)

123456789 said:


> No one comes on here to bicker and argue or score points so there, have that and that is 1-0 to me.



Surely you have been into SC&P at some point?


----------



## Apollonius (5 May 2016)

Just come back from a pleasant 25 miler round the local lanes. Met with nothing but good manners and consideration from everyone I met. Dished out the same. Maybe the sunshine helps.


----------



## mr_cellophane (5 May 2016)

Just read this on Streetlife


> The best cycle lanes I've seen are in Harlow - complete segregation of motor vehicle and cyclists (and a more scenic route for the cyclists too). If only all cities were designed that way.


----------



## adamangler (5 May 2016)

Why is anyone bothered what other people think? i sometimes hate car drivers, i sometimes hate old people in front of me in the que. Most people find something annoying especially if it deemed as getting in their way. If people want to spout off on forums about "fat middle aged men in lycra" that fine with me, its opinion and more than likely just hot air. 

As long as said driver doesnt knock me off my bike or insult me to my face whilst out on the bike then were not going to have a problem.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 May 2016)

adamangler said:


> Why is anyone bothered what other people think? i sometimes hate car drivers, i sometimes hate old people in front of me in the que. Most people find something annoying especially if it deemed as getting in their way. If people want to spout off on forums about "fat middle aged men in lycra" that fine with me, its opinion and more than likely just hot air.
> 
> As long as said driver doesnt knock me off my bike or insult me to my face whilst out on the bike then were not going to have a problem.


The trouble is I've been flattened by these cretins, more than I'd like. So I treat them all with contempt and extreme caution. It's rarely a bad idea.


----------



## screenman (5 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Yesterday I was riding home from work, pootling along Red Lodge Road, through Park Langley Golf Course, probably doing about 22mph.
> 
> Coming in the opposite direction, and being the only car in the vicinity, was an individual in an open topped Mazda, who honked his horn at me in order to ostentatiously point that I should be using the shared pedestrian/cycle path, strewn with mulch and other crap off the trees, on the other side of the road (his side).
> 
> Needless to say, my response was not along the lines of "good point, well made".



Pootling at 22mph, have Sky signed you up yet.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 May 2016)

123456789 said:


> Why do we still have people posting things such as this:
> 
> "On the subject of road safety, I see now that the weather is improving we are once again subject to 1000’s of fat middle aged Bradley Wiggin’s wannabees in their silly plastic suits causing wholesale congestion on our roads. They are an absolute shower and should be made to have a form of ID on their little bikes so that they can be identified and prosecuted as required."
> 
> ...


Fighting a loosing battle? Au contraire, we are winning and some people just can't accept the fact ...
Firk 'em.


----------



## DaveReading (5 May 2016)

Slightly OT, but I was effusively thanked by a young lady on a horse at the weekend for calling out (from behind) that I was about to pass (though prepared to stop if necessary). She observed that it was very helpful but that, sadly, not all cyclists are as considerate.


----------



## screenman (5 May 2016)

Just to balance that post, not all horse riders say thank you.

I always call out before getting near a horse, another cyclist, pedestrian even a dog walker, I figure it is safer that way.


----------



## Brandane (5 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Yesterday I was riding home from work, pootling along Red Lodge Road, through Park Langley Golf Course, probably doing about 22mph.
> 
> Coming in the opposite direction, and being the only car in the vicinity, was an individual in an open topped Mazda, who honked his horn at me in order to ostentatiously point that I should be using the shared pedestrian/cycle path, strewn with mulch and other crap off the trees, on the other side of the road (his side).
> 
> *Needless to say, my response was not along the lines of "good point, well made"*.



In such circumstances when someone is passing by in a car, there are issues with time constraints; so I find that a retort has to be concise and to the point. "F*** you!" usually does it for me.


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> That's a contradiction, I came here for an argument.


No you didn't.


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2016)

User said:


> He came in search of love?


The post refers to this.

View: https://youtu.be/wdoGVgj1MtY


but you probably knew that.


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2016)

User said:


> Way before my time. They look quite good though. What else did they do?


----------



## ufkacbln (6 May 2016)

raleighnut said:


>



Beware... a lot of their stuff is "of its time" and could be seen as offensive now


----------



## raleighnut (6 May 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Beware... a lot of their stuff is "of its time" and could be seen as offensive now


They did come up with this gem though.


View: https://youtu.be/Tq_xTeWiv6I


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 May 2016)

User said:


> I think you'll find it's a reference to the Wizard of Oz.




Whatever, he/she's still a f..k..g tosser!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 May 2016)

123456789 said:


> Why do we still have people posting things such as this:
> 
> "On the subject of road safety, I see now that the weather is improving we are once again subject to 1000’s of fat middle aged Bradley Wiggin’s wannabees in their silly plastic suits causing wholesale congestion on our roads. They are an absolute shower and should be made to have a form of ID on their little bikes so that they can be identified and prosecuted as required."
> 
> ...


Truth is now the weather has improved we will see a huge rise in the number of MAMILS out riding, often with little knowledge of genuine cyclecraft and often with a mindset almost identical to that of a typical UK driver, for that is what most of them are, most of the time.

Do said nobbers cause congestion? At certain times and in certain honeypot locations? Certainly. _Surrey Hills I'm looking at you._ Does this frustrate nobbers in cars. Absolutely. Are said nobber entitled to express their frustration and, as you put it "vent" on social media? Of course.

Does any of this translate into how "we", whoever "we" are, get treated on the roads by "them". Nope. Nobbers are nobbers, individually.

Don't let nobberdom on the interwebs wind you up. And don't give in to barking conspiracy theories of the "them vs us" variety. There is no "us". there is no "them" just a lot of individuals interacting in a shared road space.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> People moaning about too many (new) cyclists.


In my case people moaning about too many occasional, all the gear but no idea, fair weather, blokes on bicycles, riding like nobbers in my back yard, in team kit.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 May 2016)

I often drive down to a place in Surrey and on my way I often come across groups of cyclists. When I'm driving they are an extra hazard that I have to worry about and which slows me down. To be honest I'd rather they all stayed at home while I'm driving there. Just as I find it irritating that people have the temerity to get up as early as me and get on the early train and take all the seats, and then hang around blocking the escalators and walkways in the stations. I'd prefer them all to get the bus, or go somewhere else.

I don't think it's got anything to do with new cyclists, or lack of road skills. A well disciplined small group is still a bit annoying I still have to slow down and wait for a safe passing place. I'd really rather not have to do that when driving. I want clear roads just for me, thank you very much. Creating another out-group of "MAMILS" is just a dodge so that _we_ can feel smug and say "at least it's not _us_, it's _them_".

We live on a crowded island and get in each other's way. Sometimes people get annoyed and vent their annoyance on social media. Me, I'd chop one ear off anyone who stands on the left of an escalator. That'd learn 'em.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> Did you know that there are moves afoot to stop that age-old practice? Apparently people can be transported to the platforms more quickly overall if people stand on both sides of the escalators and fill them up, rather than politely leaving one side empty for the odd person who wants to run up. Who'd a thort it?


Nooooo!

(Actually, it makes sense. One of the train transfers I do is very busy and the crowd naturally makes its own decision somehow to use both sides)


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Nooooo!
> 
> (Actually, it makes sense. One of the train transfers I do is very busy and the crowd naturally makes its own decision somehow to use both sides)



London Underground trials *standing only *


----------



## raleighnut (6 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4266750, member: 9609"]@Dogtrousers @User13710
can you explain the escalator thing[/QUOTE]
They're a staircase that moves.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4266750, member: 9609"]@Dogtrousers @User13710
can you explain the escalator thing[/QUOTE]
There are signs on the escalators on the London Underground saying "please stand on the right". This is so anyone who wants to walk up (or down) the stairs can do so unimpeded, while at the same time anyone who wants to let the escalator take the strain and stand can do so without other people squeezing past. This works fine when the escalator has a light to medium load of people, and it keeps everyone happy. But when there's a huge load of people the most efficient way of moving everyone is to use the escalator's maximum capacity and stand on both sides. To the frustration of those (like me) who like to walk up and down.

The escalators at Holborn mentioned in the trials referenced by @ianrauk are monsters, they are really long. Even dedicated escalator-walkers like me take one look at them and decide to stand.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> Did you know that there are moves afoot to stop that age-old practice? Apparently people can be transported to the platforms more quickly overall if people stand on both sides of the escalators and fill them up, rather than politely leaving one side empty for the odd person who wants to run up. Who'd a thort it?


The norm, peak time, in sthlm.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4266778, member: 9609"]LOL
I have even been on one at Gatwick airport 
and a flat one at Munich airport - LOL

I had never considered them being a source of strife, @ianrauk & @Dogtrousers posts have eloquently explained the problem though - basically people are just barmy, getting their knickers in a knot about going on a staircase  you can't make this stuff up.[/QUOTE]
You need to try the moving steel walkway of death at Copenhagen Airport Railway Station. Stupidly steep. Stupidly slick. Almost impossible to stay upright on!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I often drive down to a place in Surrey and on my way I often come across groups of cyclists. When I'm driving they are an extra hazard that I have to worry about and which slows me down. To be honest I'd rather they all stayed at home while I'm driving there.
> .


I'm beginning to think that the problem is Surrey.


----------



## Dec66 (6 May 2016)

Brandane said:


> In such circumstances when someone is passing by in a car, there are issues with time constraints; so I find that a retort has to be concise and to the point. "F*** you!" usually does it for me.


And that pretty much sums up my retort, save for my adding a reference to his likely "leisure activity".


----------



## jefmcg (6 May 2016)




----------



## Profpointy (6 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> There are signs on the escalators on the London Underground saying "please stand on the right". This is so anyone who wants to walk up (or down) the stairs can do so unimpeded, while at the same time anyone who wants to let the escalator take the strain and stand can do so without other people squeezing past. This works fine when the escalator has a light to medium load of people, and it keeps everyone happy. But when there's a huge load of people the most efficient way of moving everyone is to use the escalator's maximum capacity and stand on both sides. To the frustration of those (like me) who like to walk up and down.
> 
> The escalators at Holborn mentioned in the trials referenced by @ianrauk are monsters, they are really long. Even dedicated escalator-walkers like me take one look at them and decide to stand.



if they removed those little signs every few yards on the between-escallator bit then you could slide down unimpeded and all the escallators proper could be up only. It'll be easy when I'm on charge. I'd also mandate helter skelters for all buildings of any height for the same reason


----------



## jefmcg (6 May 2016)

Profpointy said:


> if they removed those little signs every few yards on the between-escallator bit then you could slide down unimpeded and all the escallators proper could be up only. It'll be easy when I'm on charge. I'd also mandate helter skelters for all buildings of any height for the same reason


If you want them to remove the blocks, you just need Jackie Chan to come and make a movie.

(I used to use these escalators daily, and fantasise about sliding down there. You couldn't because of the blocks which were mysteriously missing in the movie)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idY49LICaR8


----------



## Milkfloat (6 May 2016)




----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I often drive down to a place in Surrey and on my way I often come across groups of cyclists. When I'm driving they are an extra hazard that I have to worry about and which slows me down. To be honest I'd rather they all stayed at home while I'm driving there. Just as I find it irritating that people have the temerity to get up as early as me and get on the early train and take all the seats, and then hang around blocking the escalators and walkways in the stations. I'd prefer them all to get the bus, or go somewhere else.


My blood is boiling just reading this, and as for people that stand in shops looking at things that I want to stand and look at, why don't they just do one!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so annoyed I can barely type!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 May 2016)

123456789 said:


> They are an absolute shower



I've found out who the author was...






GC


----------



## 123456789 (6 May 2016)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I've found out who the author was...
> 
> View attachment 127382
> 
> ...



GC just as a point of absolute order and for those who may skim reading the thread it was not me that said that "they are an absolute shower" this is an extract taken from the quote from the blog in my Original Post.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 May 2016)

123456789 said:


> GC just as a point of absolute order and for those who may skim reading the thread it was not me that said that "they are an absolute shower" this is an extract taken from the quote from the blog in my Original Post.







GC


----------



## 123456789 (6 May 2016)

GC I got that you were saying that Terry Thomas is the Mighty Oz. I just didn't want people thinking that it was me who was calling cyclists an absolute shower:

"123456789 said: ↑
They are an absolute shower"

That looks as though I said it when it wasn't it was the mighty Oz 

Not having a pop just trying to avoid any confusion


----------



## sheddy (6 May 2016)

Do cycle clubs ever suggest riders split into smaller groups (say 5x2 abreast) separated with large gaps so that motorists can overtake
one group at a time ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 May 2016)

sheddy said:


> Do cycle clubs ever suggest riders split into smaller groups (say 5x2 abreast) separated with large gaps so that motorists can overtake
> one group at a time ?


The club I sometimes ride with has a limit on 10 in a group, and groups have to keep apart. Its enforced, so it's normally less than 10 (rare that a group of 20 is split into 2)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 May 2016)

User said:


> In London, anything can be a source of strife.


In London, everything is a source of strife, surely?


----------



## Bianchi boy (7 May 2016)

"we are once again subject to 1000’s of fat middle aged Bradley Wiggin’s wannabees"

Who ? is he riding in the Giro ?


----------



## sheffgirl (7 May 2016)

I replied to someone's comment on Facebook (I know, I should stay out of these things and ignore such people). This person claimed to cycle regularly, yet seemed to be saying that anyone who wasn't the same as him and didn't ride a mountain bike with no helmet and high vis was patently just out to annoy drivers. And riding in primary isn't necessary apparently, it's just done to annoy drivers, and I should be like him and look in every parked car and automatically know whether anyone will door me. Eejit.


----------

